# Seed prices



## MrKip (Oct 1, 2021)

What does everyone think about seed prices for the fall?

I realize the seeds aren't harvested till summer but I'm contemplating buying seed now in anticipation of higher prices


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I anticipate them being higher this year and next.


----------



## mopeybernese (Aug 30, 2021)

Already a big hike from what I've seen. Purchased 90lbs of a TTTF mix from Hogan Seed in August. I had some trees taken out so wanted to so some spot seeding in the Spring and bought the same mix but 20lbs in March. The price was up almost 100% over the 8month span.


----------



## MrKip (Oct 1, 2021)

@mopeybernese 
Wow that's insane

Ok, it seems like it's going to be better to buy now and stored it for the fall


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

$68 for 15# in 2020 and now $122 for same. This was from Nature's Seed and was weed/crop seed free. I did just buy Ace Hardware's "Penn State mix" to overseen some bare areas and it was still $3.99 per pound. These are areas I plan to nuke anyway in the future.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm not sure of last year's cost, but I recently paid $118 for 10lbs of SS1100 blend at Seed Super Store.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

From my research on a very specific cultivar last Fall...prices had nearly doubled and I couldn't procure any lots that were clean of Other Crop %. I passed.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow, didn't know prices had gone up that much. The Firecracker SLS I bought at United Seed in August 2021 is up 38%. I guess the report of poor seed crop yields in 2021 was correct.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Super seed store has a very small bluegrass selection now.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

The MountainView Seed blends that they sell at the local ace here that have really good dark PRG varieties have a bunch of Pennington and Scotts seed blended in with their varieties now. In the last 6 years i've never seen that in their mix


----------



## NELawn (May 7, 2019)

Worse than the prices is the fact that you can't seem to find gold label sod quality seed anymore.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Good luck sourcing good, clean seed to all of the Fall 2022 Reno-ers. If I were in your shoes I'd start hunting now.

SSS doesn't have any PRG in stock at all.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> The MountainView Seed blends that they sell at the local ace here that have really good dark PRG varieties have a bunch of Pennington and Scotts seed blended in with their varieties now. In the last 6 years i've never seen that in their mix


We have that at Hardware Hank too, it's branded as Plymouth Garden.


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

I bought Titan RX TTTF last year from Hancock Seed. $469 shipped (for 150lbs). Right now it's $651 shipped. 39% increase


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Bought 50 pounds of Mountain View TTTF seed (blend of 3 excellent cultivars) in summer 2021 for $108 at my local landscape shop. That same bag, 50 pounds, was going for $225 when I went in 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MrKip (Oct 1, 2021)

Quick fyi

Went into Reed and Perrine in central NJ. 
Along with great products, they have an excellent and knowledgeable staff.

They anticipate prices being decently higher this summer and fall with supply/cultivator constraints

I got their tri-fescue blend. 50lbs @ ~$225


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

ABC123 said:


> Super seed store has a very small bluegrass selection now.


Not just them. I was hoping to buy the same TTTF cultivar I bought last fall and cannot find it anywhere


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Based on the prices it seems everyone is paying, albeit still high and up almost 50% from last year, the KY31 I picked up was $120/50lbs. Is this a not-so quality seed that I've been purchasing solely the past few years? It's been growing fairly well for me...


----------



## tjtennispro (Sep 16, 2021)

I paid $180 for 150 lbs of Titans RX TTTF this fall in Milton.



Aceman said:


> I bought Titan RX TTTF last year from Hancock Seed. $469 shipped (for 150lbs). Right now it's $651 shipped. 39% increase


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

tjtennispro said:


> I paid $180 for 150 lbs of Titans RX TTTF this fall in Milton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have the name and address of that place please?


----------



## mygsris2slo4u (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm not sure what prices were last year, but I just paid $600 for 25 lbs each of mazama, bewitched and midnight from Twin City Seed.


----------



## Lawnbadix (10 mo ago)

Right it's cheap for others. I also pay about 1.5 grand for 50 lbs so about the same, maybe bit more. Why complain with the cheap bird food.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bought 10# of Bewitched KBG last year from United Seed for $65. Bewitched now sold out, but other comparable KBG options (Blue Note, Everest and NuGlade) are $77.50 for 10#. All things considered, a 19% increase seems pretty good.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

mygsris2slo4u said:


> I'm not sure what prices were last year, but I just paid $600 for 25 lbs each of mazama, bewitched and midnight from Twin City Seed.


Not terrible. Last fall I paid $70 each for 10lb of mazama, bewitched and everest from them.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Must be Putins fault……..


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

This does stink, but at least we had a heads up about the lousy crop yields last year: Seed Prices in the Next Couple of Years

Fortunately I have what I need on hand for now, but it's going to be a tough couple of years for anyone trying to find quality grass seed at a good price.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

expect to pay double for just about everything in the next 3 yrs


----------



## tjtennispro (Sep 16, 2021)

Scottsdale Farm in Milton, GA. They don't get it in stock until October 1st well at least last year.



Aceman said:


> tjtennispro said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $180 for 150 lbs of Titans RX TTTF this fall in Milton.
> ...


----------



## Johnnel757 (8 mo ago)

If you have an ace hardware in your area check with them, when I went to pick up some peatmoss last fall for my overseeding project had 50 pound bags for like 85.00.


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

@Johnnel757 Same for both Ace stores up here in Williamsburg. Haven't seen any price changes yet on Titan Rx, varieties of Southern Belle, and varieties of Jonathan Green Black Beauty. I may go buy some and stock up!


----------



## Johnnel757 (8 mo ago)

I would definitely stock up. I went to Florida last week and on the way back to Virginia I stopped at southern seed in North Carolina and picked up a 50 pound bag of triple threat plus. It's a 95/5 blend of tttf and kbg for 155.00. Although I'm splitting it with a friend my lawn is 1500 sq ft so the 25 lbs will hold me over for a while.


----------



## Johnnel757 (8 mo ago)

Sorry it was the 25lb bags


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

Last year I purchased a 25lb bag of New Millennia TTTF from Stover Seed for $109. Now it is $149, a 37% increase.


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

Boy, just dropped $200 on 50lb bag of blue tag from newsome seed shipped to MA. Holy f**k price has gone up 100%, exluding shipping which went up 100% too. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Johnnel757 (8 mo ago)

Yep sounds about right. I called them to get a price on the mountain view top choice 160.00 plus about 50 for shipping. My cuzz stays near Newsom seeds and I'll be letting her husband use my peatmoss spreader in the fall. I'll probably be bringing some home for next year's overseed.


----------



## sabochris (Aug 23, 2021)

I heard the rumblings regarding seed & fert price increasing around mid-winter on the YouTubez.

I started tracking prices and after two months already noticing the increases, I decided to make my purchase. Knowing I won't be using the seed until this upcoming fall.

Some infos:
Purchase Date: Feb, 18 of 22
25 lbs Everest KBG @ $168.75

Today that same 25 lbs of Everest from the same vendor (not sure if I am allowed to post that, it's a frowned upon thing in other forums) is $181.25 :dunno:

If you have the ability to store the seed, buy now and save your $ folks


----------



## Johnnel757 (8 mo ago)

This is the seed I picked up two weeks ago on the way back to Virginia from Florida. I was curious if the price would stay the same as when I made my purchase and it's already starting to increase.


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

Not only have seed prices increased but the cultivar choices have went down the toilet. It's almost like we have taken a time machine back to 5-10 years ago. Where the high end brand new elite varieties are harder to find and the older varieties are more common. In KBG blends I have been seeing a whole lot less Mazama, Bluebank, Bewitched, Blueberry, and Blue Note and a lot more Shamrock, Wildhorse, Abby, Avalanche, Washington, etc. Who knows maybe they can bring the original Glade back from the dead too.


----------



## Duxwig (Jun 6, 2021)

I went with midnight KBG last year (only 10lbs) and grabbed 5 more recently from another member who's now out. 
I'm a relative newb and I have a patch of only Mkbg around a tree and the rest a mix of other crap. 
Should I even worry about securing more midnight or move to any other comparable KBG seed to sub in? Prices are high with limited supplies but seems some others are lower but not sure quality.


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

Near Toronto, Poa Supina Supernova, just got quoted $240CAD/kg, which is $85USD/lbs. I knew it was going to be expensive... but...


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

jackallis said:


> Boy, just dropped $200 on 50lb bag of blue tag from newsome seed shipped to MA. Holy f**k price has gone up 100%, exluding shipping which went up 100% too. :shock: :shock: :shock:


What did you buy? A friend just got their TTTF mix 50lb bag and it had a $50 charge shipping to Central CT which is close to what I remember paying.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

tjtennispro said:


> I paid $180 for 150 lbs of Titans RX TTTF this fall in Milton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fall of 2021? Grass was much cheaper than right now.
50lbs of titan Rx best price I have seen is $167/50lbs

Last fall I paid $129/50 from Lesco for all team pros blend, when I priced it back in may when picking up supplies it was $208


----------



## tjtennispro (Sep 16, 2021)

I got 3 50lbs bags for $59.99 each. Not sure why. In October of 2021. They were the biggest bags they had. They weren't 25lbs.



MacLawn said:


> tjtennispro said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $180 for 150 lbs of Titans RX TTTF this fall in Milton.
> ...


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Do yourself a favor... This year don't overseed... Go to home Depot and buy ripped bags of fertilizer for half price and spoon feed and plug this fall.

They are just price gouging... Let then eat the seed


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Jersey_diy said:


> Do yourself a favor... This year don't overseed... Go to home Depot and buy ripped bags of fertilizer for half price and spoon feed and plug this fall.
> 
> They are just price gouging... Let then eat the seed


The same thought process I'm having with seeding and a lot of other things this year. I wish I could do the same with gas


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Jersey_diy said:


> Do yourself a favor... This year don't overseed... Go to home Depot and buy ripped bags of fertilizer for half price and spoon feed and plug this fall.
> 
> They are just price gouging... Let then eat the seed


I stocked up 2021 for this season needs I only had a few things to grab spring 2022 as it was not in stock.
I dont plan on over seeding this year over seeded 2020-2021 and Im just going to let it mature a bit and go from there.


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Look into your local sod grower as well... they bulk buy seed, and usually will sell what they get it for.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

I didn't want to post a new topic. I saw that GCI Turf TTTF went up in price. Also his cultivars changed from last years. Anyone think I should purchase his new blend of Tall Fescue for my front yard renovation?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Bought 50# bag LESCO All Pro Transition Tall Fescue Seed Blend from local SiteOne for $138.00


----------

